
Ask HN: Is there a Hacker News for music production? - adriancooney
Is there a Hacker News for music where people discuss the technical and creative side to music production? I follow a couple of subreddits but I&#x27;m super interested to hear if there is any dedicated sites with their own communities.
======
detaro
I don't know anything in the link aggregator category, but traditional forums
exist. The most production/recording-centric one I remember right now is
[https://www.gearslutz.com/board/](https://www.gearslutz.com/board/), but
there's more for various other subfields.

------
catacombs
You'll have more luck on Reddit.

